# [FP5 - FP8 Update Stopper] for Tweaked and Eclipse



## PaulN64007

If you wish to stay on Tweaked or Eclipse and don't want the FP5 or FP8 update to popup every few minutes I have made zips you can flash. I have also included directions for editing the build.prop if you wish to do that instead.

Flashing the zip replaces the build.prop with a new one with the change needed. It also deletes the update file in /cache if it exists.

If you have made any build.prop changes flashing the zip will overwrite them.

For those that edit the build.prop yourself and have already seen the update popup then after editing the build.prop you will have to delete the update zip located in /cache using root explorer. If you don't delete it in /cache it could take 2 or 3 reboots for the update pop up to go away.

If you edit the build.prop yourself I recommend you download the zip for the rom you are using just in case you end up in a boot loop. If that happens all you have to do is pull the battery, put it back in, boot into CWM recovery and flash the zip. Then your phone will be fixed and back to normal.

First Option: Flash Zip

Directions:
1. Download zip for the rom you are using and save to sdcard
2. Boot into CWM recovery
3. Mount System
4. Install zip from sdcard
5. Reboot

Tweaked 3.2
FP8 Update Stopper
Download

Tweaked 2.2
FP5 - FP8 Update Stopper
Download

Eclipse 2.0
FP5 - FP8 Update Stopper
Download

Second Option: Editing the build.prop yourself

If you are comfortable editing the build.prop and don't want the changes you have made to be overwritten or just don't want to flash the zip then follow these directions. This works for Tweaked, Eclipse and Stock Rooted.

Directions:
1. Use root explorer and navigate to /system
2. Mount as r/w
3. Long press on build.prop then click on Open With then Text Editor
4. Find the line ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP1:user/release-keys
5. Change FP1 or FP5 in that line to FP8
6. Press the menu button on the phone and click on Save and Exit
7. Mount back to r/o
8. Reboot phone


----------



## cujo6801

PaulN64007 said:


> If you wish to stay on Tweaked 2.2 or Eclipse 2.0 and don't want the FP5 update to popup every few minutes I have made zips you can flash. I have also included directions for editing the build.prop if you wish to do that instead.
> 
> If you have made any build.prop changes flashing the zip will overwrite them.
> 
> If you have already seen the update popup then after flashing the zip or editing the build.prop you will have to delete the update zip located in /cache using root explorer. The other way which may work is rebooting 2 or 3 times
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Download zip for the rom you are using and save to sdcard
> 2. Boot into recovery
> 3. Mount System
> 4. Install zip from sdcard
> 5. Reboot
> 
> Tweaked 2.2
> FP5 Update Stopper
> Download
> 
> Eclipse 2.0
> FP5 Update Stopper
> Download
> 
> If you are comfortable editing the build.prop and don't want the changes you have made to be overwritten or just don't want to flash the zip then follow these directions. This works for both Tweaked and Eclipse.
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Use root explorer and navigate to /system
> 2. Mount as r/w
> 3. Long press on build.prop then click on Open With then Text Editor
> 4. Find the line ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/SCH-I510/SCH-I510:2.3.6/GINGERBREAD/FP1:user/release-keys
> 5. Change FP1 in that line to FP5
> 6. Press the menu button on the phone and click on Save and Exit
> 7. Mount back to r/o
> 8. Reboot phone


thank you kind sir....


----------



## Loustsoul

Is this update getting integrated into an update for a rom or is it something that is flashed on top of it?

My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


----------



## PaulN64007

Loustsoul said:


> Is this update getting integrated into an update for a rom or is it something that is flashed on top of it?
> 
> My inner demons and I have come to an agreement.


The update is not to be flashed over the top of Tweaked or Eclipse. If that is done it will most likely not flash or soft brick the phone. Whether the update gets integrated into a rom will be up to dwitherell, nitroglycerine33 or any other developer that comes along.


----------



## jco23

right.

I believe Dwith plans on integrating this into his next ROM release (2.3) - and IMNUTS has gracisously offered to help as well.

I would advise that if your phone is NOT stock, to perform one of the instructions Paul mentioned above so that your phone does not get the OTA, and wait patiently for dwith/IMNUTS to do their work. unless you want the FP5, then you'll have to revert back to stock as shrike and Paul mentioned elsewhere.

I did attempt to install this on my device, and it failed (I know, I know, but I was just curious and wanted to see what would happen). I was able to recover back to my previous settings in a matter of minutes.


----------



## sbradley07

Most excellent PaulN ..... Thank you!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joker920

Won't let me change from FP1 to FP5. 
I'm on Tweaked 2.2
Using "File Manager"
In FM settings I have Mount "/", "system/" folders as writable : I have that checked.
I change FP1 to FP5
Hit Save
Get "Error occurs during saving."

Any suggestions?

I also downloaded another text editor and similar error message, same problem.


----------



## PaulN64007

joker920 said:


> Won't let me change from FP1 to FP5.
> I'm on Tweaked 2.2
> Using "File Manager"
> In FM settings I have Mount "/", "system/" folders as writable : I have that checked.
> I change FP1 to FP5
> Hit Save
> Get "Error occurs during saving."
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> I also downloaded another text editor and similar error message, same problem.


Root explorer is a better option and what I recommend. Other people have used different file managers and had problems editing the build.prop. You can flash the Tweaked 2.2 zip that is in the op. That is the easiest way to go and you don't even have to mess with the build.prop file.


----------



## cujo6801

Lol...

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## kvswim

I like this app, but it's not available anymore. Fortunately I kept it in backup before it was removed. 
http://db.tt/PBJYbxO0
Just hit the .prop editor, then menu, and press block/unblock. 
Then scroll down to fingerprint and make the change, then press menu, save and exit.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## farcus1022

Thanks I wasn't aware of the update and I started having issues with my speaker when making calls
this is the second time I have had this issue verizon replaced first phone and I called in this time
and they tried to tell me it maybe the towers in my area and told me to remove the sim card and restart
they tried to push the new update to my phone.
Like I said I wasn't aware of the update because I previously changed my build prop myself to FP1
and I started getting the ota update symbol again. Verizon is sneaky and really don't want to replace a device
twice. Thanks for the post I changed the build prop to FP5 it worked.

My question is if they do send me a replacement device thats FP5 I can use Odin and go back right.


----------



## PaulN64007

farcus1022 said:


> My question is if they do send me a replacement device thats FP5 I can use Odin and go back right.


Yes you can easily go right back using odin.


----------



## xsLoWeDx

kvswim said:


> I like this app, but it's not available anymore. Fortunately I kept it in backup before it was removed.
> http://db.tt/PBJYbxO0
> Just hit the .prop editor, then menu, and press block/unblock.
> Then scroll down to fingerprint and make the change, then press menu, save and exit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


sgs tools bricked my phone u all have been warned!!!









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thunderclap8

I edited build.prop myself, but after reboot the update notification popped up immediately again. I double-checked build.prop and the change did stick. Any idea what I might have missed?


----------



## JihadSquad

thunderclap8 said:


> I edited build.prop myself, but after reboot the update notification popped up immediately again. I double-checked build.prop and the change did stick. Any idea what I might have missed?


The build number is present in many instances in build.prop, but the one that counts is in ro.build.fingerprint.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cujo6801

thunderclap8 said:


> I edited build.prop myself, but after reboot the update notification popped up immediately again. I double-checked build.prop and the change did stick. Any idea what I might have missed?


I had this problem as well..
I also went into cache and deleted the update zip..
Then I was good to go

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## PaulN64007

I have see some posts here and in other threads about people editing the build.prop and then the phone ends up boot looping. If you edit the build.prop yourself I recommend you download the zip for the rom you are using just in case you end up in a boot loop. If that happens all you have to do is pull the battery, put it back in, boot into CWM recovery and flash the zip. Then your phone will be fixed and back to normal.


----------



## kvswim

xsLoWeDx said:


> sgs tools bricked my phone u all have been warned!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


That's odd. It works perfectly fine on my phone.








Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## xsLoWeDx

kvswim said:


> That's odd. It works perfectly fine on my phone.
> View attachment 30557
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


 thats odd i used that sgs tools app edited the prop restarted my phone and all it did was vibrate and the screen stayed black and everything .... i think i'll just wait for the update from dwith.... my only question is WILL I BE ABLE TO KEEP EXT4?


----------



## kvswim

xsLoWeDx said:


> thats odd i used that sgs tools app edited the prop restarted my phone and all it did was vibrate and the screen stayed black and everything .... i think i'll just wait for the update from dwith.... my only question is WILL I BE ABLE TO KEEP EXT4?


As of right now you NEED to be on RFS to have FP5. If imnuts updates PBJ for us you can convert back.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## xsLoWeDx

kvswim said:


> As of right now you NEED to be on RFS to have FP5. If imnuts updates PBJ for us you can convert back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


than ill just keep 2.2 not willing to go back to rfs!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brewer

PaulN64007 said:


> I have see some posts here and in other threads about people editing the build.prop and then the phone ends up boot looping. If you edit the build.prop yourself I recommend you download the zip for the rom you are using just in case you end up in a boot loop. If that happens all you have to do is pull the battery, put it back in, boot into CWM recovery and flash the zip. Then your phone will be fixed and back to normal.


Just an fyi. From what I can tell this is folks using es file browser/es note editor to make the changes. From my own testing when the file is changed using es the permissions are changed when you exit and saved so the permissions need to be changed back prior to rebooting. Permissions should be -w- --- r--

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## cujo6801

kvswim said:


> As of right now you NEED to be on RFS to have FP5. If imnuts updates PBJ for us you can convert back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


When 
SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## PaulN64007

I made it a little easier for people flashing the zip. Before if you had seen the pop up after flashing the zip you would have to go into /cache and delete the update zip. Well now you no longer have to delete it, the zip does it for you.


----------



## sirelephant

Brewer said:


> Just an fyi. From what I can tell this is folks using es file browser/es note editor to make the changes. From my own testing when the file is changed using es the permissions are changed when you exit and saved so the permissions need to be changed back prior to rebooting. Permissions should be -w- --- r--
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510


Well, I guess this applies to me. I used ES to change it and now I'm stuck in a boot loop. Any suggestions on how to get out of it?


----------



## Brewer

I think you could just flash paul's fixer zip in cwm. If you're not near a computer so out the file on your SD card you can flash the ROM in cwm; mount system but no need to wipe data.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrewjt19

Thanks again- I forgot about this from when I was using the Charge.. Now my wife uses it and she doesn't mind anything, but it bothers me. haha thanks.


----------



## PaulN64007

Updated OP to stop the FP8 update popup


----------



## Trav06

If not ES, can I use ROM Toolbox to change that line in the build.prop? I own that, but don't own Root Browser.

Or something like this? https://play.google....op.editor&hl=en

EDIT: running Tweaked 3.1 here, btw.


----------



## PaulN64007

Trav06 said:


> If not ES, can I use ROM Toolbox to change that line in the build.prop? I own that, but don't own Root Browser.
> 
> Or something like this? https://play.google....op.editor&hl=en
> 
> EDIT: running Tweaked 3.1 here, btw.


I haven't gotten any feedback from anyone using those being successful or failing. You could try it. The tweaked 3.2 zip should work fine for that version. I would recommend you just spend the time and get on a fp8 rom now. There is an eclipse progress build out now and dwitherell put out a stock odex and deodex version on xda.


----------

